# Spanish 'correos' postbox



## ashw250 (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi all! 

This is my first thread so please bear with me! Hoping somebody can help! I currently reside in the UK but have a place in Mallorca and spend a lot of time travelling back and forth. I am getting married on the island later this year and am currently looking in to either purchasing or hiring a mini yellow 'Correos' postbox (pretend or used/vintage) as part of our wedding display/guestbook feature for guests. In England it is quite popular for couples to hire or purchase a 'pretend' or vintage style Royal Mail red postbox for such an event, so I am looking for a Spanish equivalent if possible! I have tried looking online and Ebay but have not yet had any luck. 

Would anyone know if there is anywhere on the island where I would be able to find one? Or a website online where I could have one shipped? Any help would be much appreciated  Thank you x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ashw250 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> This is my first thread so please bear with me! Hoping somebody can help! I currently reside in the UK but have a place in Mallorca and spend a lot of time travelling back and forth. I am getting married on the island later this year and am currently looking in to either purchasing or hiring a mini yellow 'Correos' postbox (pretend or used/vintage) as part of our wedding display/guestbook feature for guests. In England it is quite popular for couples to hire or purchase a 'pretend' or vintage style Royal Mail red postbox for such an event, so I am looking for a Spanish equivalent if possible! I have tried looking online and Ebay but have not yet had any luck.
> 
> Would anyone know if there is anywhere on the island where I would be able to find one? Or a website online where I could have one shipped? Any help would be much appreciated  Thank you x


You can get post boxes at DIY places, but not sure about yello ones. Have you tried Correos itself? There are 5 pages of stuff to buy here including a yellow postbox piggy bank (hucha)
https://tucorreos.es/category/merchandising
Save​


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Or buy a normal one in yellow if possible and maybe fashion the correos logo to stick on?


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

ashw250 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> This is my first thread so please bear with me! Hoping somebody can help! I currently reside in the UK but have a place in Mallorca and spend a lot of time travelling back and forth. I am getting married on the island later this year and am currently looking in to either purchasing or hiring a mini yellow 'Correos' postbox (pretend or used/vintage) as part of our wedding display/guestbook feature for guests. In England it is quite popular for couples to hire or purchase a 'pretend' or vintage style Royal Mail red postbox for such an event, so I am looking for a Spanish equivalent if possible! I have tried looking online and Ebay but have not yet had any luck.
> 
> Would anyone know if there is anywhere on the island where I would be able to find one? Or a website online where I could have one shipped? Any help would be much appreciated  Thank you x



I would have thought people in England would rather have 'the full Monty' and go for vintage red GPO Phoneboxes,
preferably with Cybermen emerging from them.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I think *ashw250* wants the life size Spanish version of the British post box, but I don't think they are available


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think *ashw250* wants the life size Spanish version of the British post box, but I don't think they are available


There is probably some arcane Royal Decree or other making it an offence to have a fake Correos box.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> There is probably some arcane Royal Decree or other making it an offence to have a fake Correos box.


Makes me wonder whether the BBC came up against any such laws in the UK when choosing a Police Call Box to be the Tardis
when Dr Who first started back in the 1960's.

Although saying that, if it had ever lived up to it's reputation for disappearing in Time & Space. The British authorities would have struggled to prosecute without the evidence.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

